# Big Country Outdoors - Deer Contest (Ends 10/29/14)



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

We had another great weekend at the ranch, (2) hunters connect with (2) beautiful bucks. This contest will be a little harder, you've got to guess the gross B&C score for both animals combined, closest guess 1st will be the winner unless someone guesses right on the number.

Prizes are:


Brute Soft Cooler in Black or Tan
Scalpel Blade Skinning Knife

REMEMBER, your guess is for both deer combined, do not post a score for the individual buck, add them both together.

Contest Ends 10/29/14 @ 5:00pm CST, winner will be announced 10/30/14

Good Luck
Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Michael
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

276" total.


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

312


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

total for both 271.5"


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

297 1/2


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

273


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

282 1/8


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

277


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

303


----------



## bluesboys69 (Aug 18, 2010)

265 2/8


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

272 2/8


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

294 3/8


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

How about 271 4/8


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

280& 5/8


----------



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

310


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

274 5/8


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

274


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

296 2/8


----------



## JLX (Jan 19, 2011)

292 1/8


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

288 5/8


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

291.5


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

311


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

299 3/8"


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

313


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great deer, congrats Gents! 

My guess is 316.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm guessing 278 I believe the first is 136 and second deer is 142


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*292*

*292*


----------



## jacksrbetter (Jul 6, 2012)

267 3/8 great deer


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

283 is my guess


----------



## dirtfish (Aug 28, 2012)

303.5


----------



## simprk (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll try 291 2/8".


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

270 5/8


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

327


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

296 1/8


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

306


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Both 284.5


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

264 5/8


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

292 4/8 on the money. If you want scoresheets I'll send them


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

288


----------



## JUST 1 MORE (Aug 11, 2010)

293


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

289 7/8


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

300 even for both


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

288 7/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidking (Apr 27, 2010)

298 5/8


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wrecking90 (May 5, 2011)

284


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

302 2/8"


----------



## tailinaround90 (Mar 9, 2014)

315


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

287


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

271.5"


----------



## Forty Creek (Apr 12, 2012)

292 3/8


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

295-1/8


----------



## BabyBear24 (Feb 5, 2013)

277&1/2


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

290"


----------



## bearwash87 (Mar 21, 2011)

315


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

280


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

298


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

278 1/3


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

292 5/8


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

303 5/8


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

289


----------



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

304 1/8


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

293 3/8


----------



## rdavis1541 (Sep 27, 2005)

311 2/8


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

287 3/8


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

311 1/8th


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

319 1/8


----------



## M Jones (Aug 12, 2005)

280 6/8


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

291 1/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

311 3/8


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

284 5/8


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

320 2/8


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

306 1/2


----------



## charkfisherman (Sep 13, 2011)

268


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel044 (May 21, 2013)

267


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

271


----------



## Grizzly30 (Sep 25, 2010)

274 6/8"


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

282


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

274 4/8


----------



## liedtcr (May 28, 2013)

269 3/8


----------



## rweaver3 (Oct 31, 2012)

295 4/8


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

285 6/8


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

286 5/8


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

294 4/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

314


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

308"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

286 7/8"


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

287 1/8


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

284 3/8


----------



## JERKBAIT (Aug 16, 2011)

289 4/8


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Nice Deer*

315 1/8


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

319 2/8:texasflag


----------



## seinenet (Aug 1, 2006)

270.5"


----------



## MIKEW (Aug 18, 2004)

307 5/8


----------



## LaSalle30 (Nov 17, 2008)

307 2/8


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

246


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

calphil said:


> 282 1/8


CONGRATS Calphil, you came the closest to the actual gross B & C score of 282-3/8!! All of you guys were throwing darts, great job 2coolers! Calphil I'll shoot you a PM with a special code so that you can redeem your prize! Heck as close as you were I might need you as a guide on our place .

This weekend we're doing a TV Show along with having a few other hunters from Alabama in camp, I'm projecting a minumum of 4 bucks being harvest which will make the next contest that much more difficult.

Happy Hunting,
Big Country Outdoors
713-461-9443
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Sweet I've never won anything like this before ... Woohooo .. Me guide hahaha I wish - I would love to either of those deer 

Thanks Big Country Outdoors 

This soft pak will be a nice compadre to my Brute 50


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

To qualify as a guide I would need to shoot something bigger than a 110" 7 point lol , I'm more of the work horse cleaning cooking filing feeders ... 

I've personally never even hunted any big time ranch for a trophy or even a cull


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

DEXTER said:


> 283 is my guess


Dang I was so close. Ohwell:headknock


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> 282





DEXTER said:


> Dang I was so close. Ohwell:headknock


You went over. Doesn't count . Lol


----------

